# Stahls� Offers Video On Getting Creative With Number Styles For Team Uniforms



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

*Stahls’ Offers Video On Getting Creative With Number Styles For Team Uniforms*

A new Stahls’ TV video showcases a great way to stand out in the profitable team uniform arena with a fresh, dynamic approach to number styles that creates standout looks, easily and economically. Join Stahls’ TV educator Josh Ellsworth as he explores ways to combine pre-cut numbers and letters with pre-spaced numbers for unique, two-color appeal.

Using CAD-CUT® Thermo-FILM® heat transfer material in two popular fonts, Ellsworth demonstrates how to create a two-color effect with fewer layers and less weight with a pre-spaced pinstripe number over a pre-cut background number. You’ll also learn how to achieve a two-color look using the garment itself, as well as by pairing a pre-spaced player name and number in different colors and styles. 

Step-by-step demos of these and other techniques take viewers through positioning and applying numbers for innovative color effects, including tips for proper alignment and more. Don’t miss this brief introduction to precut and prespaced lettering options and discovering how to put their respective strengths to work to save time and money while adding to your decorating arsenal.

“Getting Creative with Number Styles for Team Uniforms” is one of many archived educational presentations available at Stahls’ TV.com. View it at Getting Creative with Number Styles for Team Uniforms | STAHLS' TV.

The only online educational destination specifically for custom garment decorators, Stahls’ TV.com features content produced, written, and presented by today’s leaders in apparel education. This ever-expanding resource provides the support and training apparel decorators need to start and grow a successful business. 

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in St. Clair Shores, MI with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected]


----------

